# Night Gallery Theme Song



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anyone know where I might snag the _Night Gallery_ theme song?? I can't even rememeber how it goes, but I used to watch it all the time when I was a kid and I'd love to add it to my Halloween music collection (I only have 722 files! I need MORE!)


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Why yes I do!

http://mythemes.tv/

Tons of TV themes here.....

Including the Night Gallery them from 1970-1972 (first all electronic TV theme and the theme from 1972 - 1973. Both are about 38 seconds long.


----------

